# Radio Station Logos



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I would rather not look at empty gray squares when selecting AM/FM stations (Sirius has the logos already). From what I can gather searching I need to download station logos onto an SD card and upload them to the Infotainment system. Is that correct and if so, where does one get radio station logos by geography and what size do they need to be?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Just did it last week. Downloaded some .jpg and .png files to a USB stick in various sizes. (Car will recognize various formatting standards for the drive itself, mine was NTFS.). It resized them automatically.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

OK, thanks. USB stick is handier right now, so I'll try that. I guess I just Google for each individual station separately. I loaded them from USB stick. As the Staples button says: "That was easy!". Thanks for the info.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

If your FM radio stations broadcast in HD, station logos and album art are pushed out over the airwaves.
Ensure that your radio settings have the HD option checked in order to receive the artwork.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I verified that both AM and FM have the HD box checked in settings. When I selected one or two HD stations there were no logos available that I could see, so I loaded them from USB.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

noka648 said:


> I verified that both AM and FM have the HD box checked in settings. When I selected one or two HD stations there were no logos available that I could see, so I loaded them from USB.


If the stations in your area are broadcasting in your market, and you are in an area to receive them, the HD logo will appear on the radio on the top left of the screen. If not, the logo will remain grayed out.

ETA: For whatever reason, station logos do take some time to initially be displayed for the first time.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone know if the logo feature is available for the base model radio? I played around this morning and did not find any way to upload an image.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> If the stations in your area are broadcasting in your market, and you are in an area to receive them, the HD logo will appear on the radio on the top left of the screen. If not, the logo will remain grayed out.
> 
> ETA: For whatever reason, station logos do take some time to initially be displayed for the first time.


I'll set an HD station tomorrow that does not have any logo and wait a while (e.g. my 35 min commute to work). Assuming it shows up in that time, how do you assign it to the station if it appears in the upper left?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

noka648 said:


> I'll set an HD station tomorrow that does not have any logo and wait a while (e.g. my 35 min commute to work). Assuming it shows up in that time, how do you assign it to the station if it appears in the upper left?


Sorry, I should have been more clear. 

Since you ticked the box within the radio settings to allow HD stations, a small “HD” logo should now be visible in the upper left of the radio screen. When you are receiving HD signal from a radio station, that logo will go from being grayed-out to fully illuminated. 

When first acquiring station logos, you’ll need to be receiving HD signal consistently for some time (you’ll see your signal status via the “HD” logo).
Keep in mind that HD signal can be pretty spotty depending on your location, and it’s typical to go in and out of HD while you’re driving. 

Once a logo has been acquired, it will remain stored on it’s own if that station is in your preset list. From then on, you’ll have the station logo as the default and it will be replaced by album artwork when tuned to that station (if the HD station also broadcasts album art). 

Good luck!


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

OK. I thought you meant the 'station' logo would appear in the upper left. I'm sure familiar with the 'HD' logo and the spotty nature of these signals. Interestingly, I programmed several remaining "empty" FM buttons with HD stations (with fairly decent signals, since I selected some from the "Station List" which shows the strongest local stations in the area). Two of them had logos pop up instantly, so I can see how it should work now. The other's do not appear to have logos, not yet anyway. Maybe these stations are marginal strength or perhaps they don't send logo data, not sure. I'll continue to experiment with it. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

noka648 said:


> OK. I thought you meant the 'station' logo would appear in the upper left. I'm sure familiar with the 'HD' logo and the spotty nature of these signals. Interestingly, I programmed several remaining "empty" FM buttons with HD stations (with fairly decent signals, since I selected some from the "Station List" which shows the strongest local stations in the area). Two of them had logos pop up instantly, so I can see how it should work now. The other's do not appear to have logos, not yet anyway. Maybe these stations are marginal strength or perhaps they don't send logo data, not sure. I'll continue to experiment with it. Thanks for the tips!


I can get logos with the box checked when they play in HD. I have seen pics of people showing logos in the digital dash as well, but with paid stations from XM radio or connected media devices. Is it possible to show them in the digital dash as well? I just get the radio station and current song with a large musical note icon.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

abn505 said:


> I can get logos with the box checked when they play in HD. I have seen pics of people showing logos in the digital dash as well, but with paid stations from XM radio or connected media devices. Is it possible to show them in the digital dash as well? I just get the radio station and current song with a large musical note icon.


When I change my "View" setting for the digital dash to "Audio" it shows the station logo for all station types: AM/FM/Sirius


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Interesting that on some stations where I do not see any station logo available, if I switch to view "Now Playing" instead of "Presets" it does show cover art. I would think if the station was transmitting cover art in their data stream, they would send logo data too. So I will probably have to resort to uploading my own logo for these stations. Actually, very few of my selected FM HD stations seem to be sending logo data.

Q: What is icon on the "Audio" screen in FM mode in the upper area just to the right of the station information and to the left of the right scroll arrow (">"). It looks like a keychain or luggage tag with a "+" sign next to it. If I touch this icon, it goes out (unlit but still visible) but nothing seems to happen. I think the Tiguan came with a separate infotainment system booklet (what it indicates on the VW.com online owner's section/manual). I'll have to check that when I can access it. I just thought someone might know.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

noka648 said:


> ...
> 
> Q: What is icon on the "Audio" screen in FM mode in the upper area just to the right of the station information and to the left of the right scroll arrow (">"). It looks like a keychain or luggage tag with a "+" sign next to it. If I touch this icon, it goes out (unlit but still visible) but nothing seems to happen. I think the Tiguan came with a separate infotainment system booklet (what it indicates on the VW.com online owner's section/manual). I'll have to check that when I can access it. I just thought someone might know.


I don't spend a lot of time on FM, but I think that may be the iTunes tagging, which allows you to mark a song so that you can purchase it later. (?)


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

phlegm said:


> I don't spend a lot of time on FM, but I think that may be the iTunes tagging, which allows you to mark a song so that you can purchase it later. (?)


I don't purchase music on iTunes and my phone is Android... but... maybe the car is sensing that I have an iPod Touch plugged into a USB port, where I have lots of music stored. Interesting... I'll have to dig further.

This video shows the icon (scroll to time 3:30 and you will see it above his finger near the top of the screen). Maybe he has an Apple device plugged in too? I wonder ---> what is this icon


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

noka648 said:


> I don't purchase music on iTunes and my phone is Android... but... maybe the car is sensing that I have an iPod Touch plugged into a USB port, where I have lots of music stored. Interesting... I'll have to dig further.
> 
> This video shows the icon (scroll to time 3:30 and you will see it above his finger near the top of the screen). Maybe he has an Apple device plugged in too? I wonder ---> what is this icon


It certainly is a "tag" icon, so it probably relates to the iTunes functionality described here.

I don't recall seeing it, and I also use Android, so maybe the iPod connection makes it available. Would be curious to know if starting the vehicle without the iPod changes anything.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

phlegm said:


> It certainly is a "tag" icon, so it probably relates to the iTunes functionality described here.
> 
> I don't recall seeing it, and I also use Android, so maybe the iPod connection makes it available. Would be curious to know if starting the vehicle without the iPod changes anything.


You are quite correct. I removed my iPOD Touch (through the menu option to safely remove it). Back in the radio screen the icon was still there and was able to be clicked. I'm not sure if that's because the car once recognized an Apple device, so that it will always display it. When I clicked the icon, the following message appeared: "Please connect a device to transfer the tags. Please make sure that the mobile device is not connected through Apple CarPlay." also with an [OK] button. So the icon's purpose is confirmed. I did not yet connect the iPOD Touch to iTunes to see what I might see there as "tagged". Thanks for solving that mystery!


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I was looking for more details on station log data and found this article. At least it explains why I might see album/cover art when I don't see a logo (logo has lower priority) and possibly how long I might have to wait to see the station logo (typically sent every 15 minutes). So I might not have waited long enough with some stations.

HD RADIO™ TECHNOLOGY – STATION LOGO


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

adamwalker2019 said:


> It's strange. I thought that every radio has these logos of AM/FM stations. Isn't it so? I, for example, have just bought Midland ER310, a kind of emergency radio. It has many settings and facilities like Ultrasonic dog whistle, NOAA weather alerts, Charge other devices and it also has logos of the stations. I bought it after reading many articles including woahtech.com. So it was a very smart purchase).


I can't speak to the UK, but in NA only the digital stations will pull down logos.

One problem is that if you're out of digital range (and are listening to the old-school broadcast), you'll never get the logo.

I spent a few minutes collecting .png files for my most-listened stations, and uploaded them. The logos were all scaled nicely on the Tig's radio, and have been in place since.


----------

